# Skunk



## Hippiemaster420 (Sep 13, 2006)

I wanna start growing a skunk strand just wonderin what the best one is qualitywise but still has a good yield. thanks for any help.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 17, 2006)

Do you have any experience in growing mj? If not, I suggest that you start with any seed you can get your hands on and learn about the nutrients and soil/hydro ph levels, lighting, indoor/outdoor growing before spending money on seeds, once you get your hands on experience you should be fine moving up and not ruining your crop. Think of it as a car, if you just got your license your not going to buy a $100,000 car just because you got the money, gonna start small and work your way up...


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

hello matey

I´m growing superskunk in the garden and its been quite forgiving so far, I´ve had my greenhouse fall on them, newbie mistakes with nutes and all the insects that you can shake a stick at and they still seem to be going strong. 
No disrespect to I_H8_MY_EX but I disagree, many skunk strains can be bought very cheaply from Nirvana and at least you know you have good genetics to start with. All of mine germinated and you´d be lucky to get the same result from bagseed.

peace

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4481


----------

